# MMI Smartphone Mirroring via Miracast



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I found this on YouTube about a week ago:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcPzlUR0v40&feature=youtube_gdata_player

I'd forgotten that I asked the author for additional information; I received a response this morning:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKeRrzcyeV4&feature=youtube_gdata_player

You can't really tell what he's doing on the tablet, but it's in another language, anyway. It looks like a good way to broadcast Google Maps to the screen, provided that you don't have to go through that setup each time.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 02GOLFGTI1.8T (Feb 13, 2002)

Wow pretty cool! the possibilities are endless!


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

And there it is. I keep wondering why one can't just output to the car's display. Or has this always been possible?


----------



## t.oorboh! (Feb 11, 2012)

it seems like he's using various adapters. it's in the comments. from the cars AMI interface to a composite A/V converter that outputs hdmi and then hdmi to miracast receiver.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

You can do this with an xcarlink and a smartphone that is capable of analog video output (there arent many).

Xcarlink needs to offer the exact same device with digital video input


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

I have the PTV300 for my home tv, as an input option. Love it, streams NetFlix, Youtube, etc from my Nexus 7 just fine. Would never waste money on a smart tv.

Sadly, I think you need the 7" option to use it...Audi could have saved millions on R&D and licensing /w Google.


----------

